# Repeater per LAN-Kabel mit dem PC verbinden



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2009)

Hi,


Titel ist Programm. Mein Fritzbox Wlan 3030 ist zu bekloppt dazu, meinem PC eine IP zu vergeben. Ständig kommt die ganze Zeit "Keine oder eingeschränkte Konnektivität", und dadurch kann ich auch nicht auf die Benutzeroberfläche zugreifen, um alles nochmal wiederherzustellen. Das Problem kam auf, seit dem ich die Repeater Funktion aktiviert habe.
Nen Hardreset-knopf hab ich auch schon gesucht, vergebens o_O

Jemand eine Idee?


Edit: Lösung http://www.channelpartner.de/news/2007/feb...995/index7.html


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2009)

Versuch mal die Notfall-Adresse 169.254.1.1

Und sag mal ganz genau, was du nun konfiguriert hast. Ist die Fritzbox nun Repeater, oder ist sie Basisstation und Router? Zähl mal alle Komponenten auf und wie du sie nun im Endeffekt verbunden hast.


----------



## spectrumizer (17. Februar 2009)

Wie ist dein WLAN auf dem Computer eingestellt? Automatische IP oder feste IP?
Wie ist der Router eingestellt? DHCP aktiv?


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2009)

Danke für die Antworten, aber mittlerweile habe ich den Fritzbox mit einem Recovery-Programm abgeballert und jetzt nochmal neu aufgestellt. Jetzt komme ich auch wieder.


Aber nun hab ich einen neuen Prob: Klos, du sagtest ja mal in http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=87434 dass man den Repeater per LAN-Kabel an den PC anschließen kann. Bis jetzt habe ich den Fritzbox schon als Repeater eingestellt (er traut sich jetzt auch gar nicht mehr, Faxen zu machen) und den Speedport als Basisstation eingestellt. Dummerweise komm ich aber gar nicht ins Internet rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Fritzbox (Repeater) ist über LAN-Kabel mit dem PC verbunden, alle Einstellungen scheinen richtig zu sein.

Muss man da nochmla irgendwas einstellen, damit der Repeater die Daten per Wlan-Atenne vom Basis aufnimmt und dann durch die LAN-Kabel in den PC bringt?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2009)

In der Regel läuft es so ab. Du verbindest den Repeater mit dem PC. Dann gehst du auf die Oberfläche und notierst dir seine MAC, Wlan ist natürlich aktiv. Außerdem schaust du noch, welchen Funkkanal er eingestellt hat. DHCP deaktivierst du dann bei der Fritzbo.x, daß mach der Speedport.

Dann gehst du zum Speedport auf die Oberfläche. Dort ist DHCP aktiv. Außerdem müsste da irgendwo dann eine Option sein, über welche du Unterstützung für WLan-Repeater (WDS) aktivieren kannst. Dort sollte dann auch einstellbar sein, daß diese Station als Basisstation dienen soll.
Dann solltest du irgendwo die MAC der Fritzbox eingeben können. Und abschließend sollte dann auch noch das Verschlüsselungssystem wählbar sein. Das wäre bei deinem Speedport laut Anleitung dann leider nur WEP. Alles notieren und ab zur Fritzbox.

An der Fritzbox dann den Funkkanal einstellen, den der Speedport benutzt. Auch hier WDS aktivieren und dann solltest du irgendwo die MAC der Basisstation eingeben können und den Schlüssel für das Wlan. Als IP gibst du dem Repeater dann z.b. die gleiche Adresse, welche der Speedport hat, außer das letzte Oktett, da erhöhst du um 1.

Sollte dein Speedport also z.b. die Router-IP 192.168.178.1 haben, dann bekommt der Repeater 192.168.178.2. Subnetzmask wäre in dem Fall dann 255.255.255.0.
Gateway und primärer DNS-Server ist die IP des Speedports. Außerdem deaktivierst du bei der Fritzbox noch die Statusübertragung über UPnP.

Wenn ein Wlan-Laptop im Haus verwendet wird, dann empfiehlt sich die Vergabe einer einheitlichen SSID. Auf diese Weise würde dann z.b. ein Laptop automatisch am günstiger gelegenen Hotspot einloggen.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2009)

Funktioniert nicht :/


Hab alles genau so gemacht wie du gesagt hast, aber wenn der Repeater per LAN-kabel am PC angeschlossen, gibs nix Internet. Sobald ich aber den LAN-Kabel vom Speedport anschließe (das kann ich noch, habe den PC hochgetragen), schwupss, dann kann ich diesen Post überhaupt schreiben.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2009)

Hast du an der Basisstation nach dem Repeater gescant und hat er ihn gefunden?


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2009)

Jop hatter, auch den richtigen Namen und Mac.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Satz "..., falls sie diese Station als Repeater benutzen wollen" ist halt schon bescheuert. Woher weiß man, ob Speedport als Repeater genutzt wird oder die ausgewählte Wlan-Station als Repeater genutzt wird?! Daher schätz ich mal, dass ich beide Geräte als Repeater eingestellt habe.


----------



## Klos1 (17. Februar 2009)

So, wie sich das liest, muss das Kästchen deaktiviert sein, damit er als Basisstation arbeitet.


----------



## Kindgenius (17. Februar 2009)

Ich habs mal probiert, es auszumachen.

Ergebnis:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lol   Wahrscheinlich sollte ich doch lieber den Häkchen reinmachen.
Wie auch immer, der Repeaer scheint nicht zu kapieren, dass er die Daten über das Lan-kabel übertragen soll.

Edit:Ok, jetzt gibs auch mit Häkchen keine Verbindung.


Edit: JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRCCCCHHGGHH!!!! es hat geklappt vielenvielenvielenvielen Dank Kotzekocher xD *happy* endlich funktioniert mal was in dieser verschissenen Welt xD


----------

